# Movies sound great but music is lacking??



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place for this post. Sure it will get moved if it is not !! 

Any way, I recently built a set of the CSS VX.2 Monitor speakers. ( Build Thread in CSS Forum) I am running them threw a Pioneer 822K reciever. These are currently the only speakers I am running off the amp. 

I watch a lot of my movies off of Netflix threw my PS3. Which of course is routed threw the reciever. When I watch movies, they sounds fantastic !! Vocals are clean and clear and Sounds Effects / explosions / weapons ect are deep and smooth, it honestly sounds like i have a 10" sub in the corner. Even back ground music and other music threw movies has a nice deep, rich bass note. 

Now as soon as I want to listen to just music, I either plug in my IPOD threw the ipod dock on the reciever or I may watch videos threw You Tube / PS3 . But the quality just seem much different, the bass is just not there, I can play with DLed EQ on my Ipod and get some pretty good results , but it still not what I hear when I am watching movies. 

I know Netflix runs DD signal is this what is making all the difference??? I thought You Tube was also supposed to use a DD signal as well??? 

Thoughs suggestions?? 

ON a side note, when playing my music, I can walk around the room and notice big differences in the bass response. if I STAND up on the couch the bass is much deeper , as soon as I sit down to normal listening position the bass changes drastically , vocals remain the same. I am curious if the 12ft celings are causing this ?? But then I have to go back to my movies, bass notes threw the movies are perfect in the regular listening position deep and rich and fill the room??? KInda confused 

The room is approx 14'/12'/12' , the reason for the high celing is its a mid level living room so its offset from main florro and uppper floor of the house.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Any room with dimensions so close is going to be problematic for smooth bass response. (The worst case being 12x12x12) 

You will need to play with the locations of the subs and listening area if possible to get a smoother response.
Can you sketch a layout with dimensions of listening position,speakers and subs?


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

I will throw one up as soon as i can


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

What format & bit rate are your music files?
Netflix and YouTube are not exactly reference quality sources.

Please list a couple of your favorite songs that you are disappointed with.
I am old so don't laugh at this question .... do you happen to have any music on CDs?

How are you connecting the iPod to the AVR?


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

chashint said:


> What format & bit rate are your music files?
> Netflix and YouTube are not exactly reference quality sources.
> 
> Please list a couple of your favorite songs that you are disappointed with.
> ...


I do have a couple CDs laying around I think ! The iPod is connect threw the front iPod input with a supplied cable. All my songs are at 320 .


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

A lot of my music is at 320 also, and I have not noticed it creating a lack of bass response compared to wave or apple lossless.
I connect through front panel USB too.
The most bass heavy music I listen to would be Pink Floyd, other favorites includes The Alan Parsons Project, Supertramp, Eagles, Scorpions, I also listen to more recent pop music too but nothing that is thumpity thump.


----------



## 9niceFinish (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry for taking so long to respond 

But here is a very quick and sketch of the room . 

red boxes are speakers obviously, TV in the centre. Couch on opposite wall, with coffee table in front and side table. The grey square in the corner is just small leather chair. 

To the Left are stairs, as I said this is a mid level room , from the landing stairs go up to bed rooms and down to main floor, All open with 4ft studio walls framing stair cases . 

So room at widest points are 13'10" x 13"11 x 12"


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Boy, that's a tough room. I recommend turning the layout of the furniture 90 degrees with the couch being on the doorway side. The TV & speakers on the opposite wall. This will give you some space behind the couch which will improve your base responce. Try the sub in that corner that is to the left of where the left main speaker is now. I think you'll like the difference.


----------

